# Rotton eggs in my water.



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

WE went on family trip for 3 days and when we returned our water stinks like sulfur on all sides of water. (hard, soften, and hot side) we are on a well and have been on a well for years! In this house we've been here for 8 years and never had this problem. But we haven't had rain in months. I was wondering if my well is going dry and causing the sulfur smell. I was thinking of shocking the well, but in fear of running the well dry to flush out the clorine....

My neighbor is on city water he said Ican use his water. wat thinking of running a hose over and have it run down my well head as I flushed out the clorine.. think this would work? Or should I just choke up the $ and tap on to the city water? Which is on restriction as well to (can't water lawns or you will be fine!)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Use the city water for your house and the well to water the lawn.:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Round here,'you can't use a well if restrictions are in place. 

It all comes from the aquifer. 

Sound like hydrogen sulfide. Change tha anode in the Wh. Give her a flush.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Shock the well, that should solve the problem. Also is there any treatment equipment present? If so there could be a problem with it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Drop a small plumb bob down slowly and when the string loses tension, there is the top of the water leverl, mark it. Keep going the same way to find the bottom, mark it and you now know if the pump is going dry or if it is too high/low. It has nothing to do with the sulfur smell. This is a good, cheap, fast fix if just to rule out the anode rod. A water sample will confirm which type of anode rod you really need. 

I also think changing the anode and flushing it is the way to go but sanitizing it will not hurt anything if you have a day or two to wait. You may as well get it tested...that may take another day or two. Use the tablets as you will need a lot less than liquid bleach. You will need to know how much water is in there anyhow to properly sanitize it.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

water stinks like sulfur on all sides of water. (hard, soften, and hot side)

The smell comes out of the outside faucet/ hose bib which is not treated at all. We also have a tankless water heater which has no aniode rod. I replaced the well pump 3 years ago due to it quit working.. Pump is set at 55ft or 65ft can't remember one is my well and the other is the wifes grandpa's well depth. :laughing: As for the depth of the well it self I have no idea. I do like the idea Gettinit had with the plumb bob. Thanks!

Me and the Boss (wife) been thinking of tapping onto the city main for awhile just really don't like the idea of the $1200.00 tap fee plus cost of material and rental of equipment to complete the task. 

WHAT A VACATION! if my vacations are like this I going to quit taking them.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

If it's every where you got to chlorinate (shock) we use pool shock as it has the highest chlorine in it..,... 

Let it sit over night then run the water through every water line in the house

This will fix the problem ... If it comes back ... You may have to shock it for longer

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe you have bacteria in the water. A chlorination would be good. Not sure if you would have to shock it, but I would want to clean my system up.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If you have tankless I would get on the city water. Maybe you could save some money if you bought your own meter and installed it but I doubt they would work with you. I have not run into a problem with odor on the tankless heaters, you may want to give tech support a ring if you stay on the well.

They make some high tech gadgets to measure your water if you know a well man. I think it is a laser or sonar, not sure.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I'd have the water tested by a reputable water testing company....just to be safe....and shock the well after.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

You have pretty much narrowed it down to the well. Hose faucets outside directlyt feed from the well. I am not sure where you live; can you install an aerator tank in the yard? If you can you will need a second pump and that will cover your impact fee. Potassium and a chlorinator will cover the cost of the impact fee also.
Is there any major construction going on in your area that has led to the change in your water?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

If this problem has just arisen then the well needs to be shocked. Also if there is a water softener there could be sulfer bacteria growing in that which means it needs to be chlorinated also.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Bacteria on bladder, / pressure tank.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Only change in my area was done during winter months. City sewers brought down our street. With no issues except getting down my road.

The biggest change for this year is NO RAIN! it's been over 2 months since we have had rain in our area. if we do get rain it only rains for 10min of spinkling and back to hot blistering heat. 99-105 temp that's not the heat index. No one has green grass. It's brown and dusty grass..:yes: Ask Master Mark he will agree...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What kind of treatment equipment you got?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Get Water Right water treatment euipment AFTER you treated the well.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Get Water Right water treatment euipment AFTER you treated the well.


 Where could i find the website?


----------

